# Need a quick answer please!!



## Chemikal (Nov 16, 2006)

I just got my cockerspaniel groomed. I ordered the works for him. I noticed when he got home he scratches alot just in 1 area. Why is he scratching just in that area. Did they nick him? or is he just being an over grown baby? If they nicking him, I dont wanna take him back there.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If they nicked him there is no way that we would be able to tell, you would have to inspect for your self. You should call you vet and make an apointment. If they did nick him he'll probly need some sort of topical medicin and antiboitics. Or he could have an allergy to the shampoo the use, cockerspaniels commonly get skin allergies. It could even be that they didn't wash out all of the shampoo from his coat and that's whats is causing the itching. IMO you should take him to our vet to find out whats wrong.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree- 

Not enough information on the post. Cockers (and many other breeds) are known for having skin problems. It could also be an allergy to that specific kind of shampoo. If they didn't dry him properly, he could be developing a hot spot in that particular area. 

Some groomers I know tend to use heat dryers. Perhaps yours did something similar, and accidently burned your pup. 

As you can see, there are many different scenarios. The only way to be sure is to have him/her checked out by a professional, ie a veternarian.


----------



## ejabarnes (Nov 30, 2006)

some dogs after they have been groomed will itch as it may feel tickly afterwards also some groomers use a perfume afterwards which can cause dogs to scratch their skins esp if the dog has sensitive skin so if your dog came back smelling nice they def used a perfume and next time you could ask not to use this and see if the same thing occur next time


----------



## the_gopher (Nov 27, 2006)

I would ask what shampoos they used and if they used any deoderant/perfume spray afterwards. 

It may be that they nicked your dog (take a look at the sport), didn't fully rinse out the shampoo and/or he's developing a hotspot there.

It maybe a simple fix in that you request a hypoallergenic shampoo and no deoderant/perfume sprays afterwards. If they nicked your dog he may need an antibiotic topical treatment. Either way I hope your pup is doing better soon!


----------

